# Toe hang suggestions



## Boardin (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's my situation;

After a recent trip to Canada i purchased a Burton Custom Flying v 162 Wide, with Burton Mission bindings and Ride Jackson boots. I havent been able to try it out yet but i am concerned this board may still be too narrow for my size 14 feet. When I was over there i rode the Flying v in the 158 wide for a couple of days and it seemed to be fine, however that was when i was new to snowboarding and had no idea about toe hang and that your toes should only just sit over the edge of the rail, not a good 4-5 cm as mine do on my new board. I have read a few stories similar to mine and it seems as if my feet are definitely too big for the board. 

A few things i have done to try and reduce my toe hang is to put my angles at 15, -15 and positioned the bindings slightly towards the heel edge, however when i place my boots in the bindings it is evident they still hang a fair way over the heel and toe side edges. 

Do you think i will be ok using this set up or will i have to go for something wider (if there is anything wider considering i already have a WIDE board). Also my boots are size 14 and fit perfectly with my toes just touching the front of the boot when i lean forward, so i think if i go any smaller of a size it will be too uncomfortable. 

Are there any other suggestions of how to set up my board to reduce my toe hang as well?

Cheers


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Take a photo with your boots strapped in and show us. Size 14 is massive but a 162 Wide board is also massive.

Overhang is not necessarily a problem at all, its about the angle required for your toes to tough the ground that matters.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

260mm waist width is definately not ideal for size 14s. Burtons generally run narrower that many other brands, both in 'regular' widths and wides. You would be able to find boards that fit your feet better from most any manufacturer. If your boots have in2grated tech it will help some. If I were you I would just ride it, there are plenty of people that knowingly and unknowingly ride boards that are way to narrow for their feet and don't have major issues. Widen your stance and run healthy angles.

edit: i'm assuming you feel a 162 is the ideal length of board for you at this time.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

your board should be fine, i have 14 feet as well and ride a 158w nitro and a 163w flow. check to make sure ur boot is centered not just ur bindings.


----------



## Boardin (Jun 21, 2011)

ok cheers guys, i think ill just stay with current board, considering i have riden narrower boards in the past and not had any major dramas.


----------



## Boardin (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's a few photo's to give you a better idea of what's going on. I also changed the angles to 15, -6 and positioned them so the over hang of the boots are about the same for the toe and heel.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

That is a bit of overhang but about the same as I have on my custom. Now lie the board flat on its base and tilt it sideways until your boots toes touch the floor. If the angle the base makes with the floor is more than 60 degrees then you're fine, 45-60 is ok, and less than 45 degrees will probably cause problems.


----------

